# Est pt e/m with procedure



## aclinton (Oct 2, 2008)

Is it correct coding when you bill an established patient visit with a procedure?  I have a doc who is questioning this practice.  We have an established patient who came in for a laceration repair and he wants to know if we can charge the office visit and the laceration repair.


----------



## Teresa Collins (Oct 2, 2008)

You can bill an E/M visit with a laceration repair provided the patient is treated for a different problem in addition to the laceration, such as hypertension.  Be sure to append modifier 25 to the E/M code.  Hope this helps!

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 3, 2008)

I would code the E/M with -25 and the lac repair.  Not only is your doc doing the repair, he/she has to evaluate the areas/systems surrounding the lac and decide what type of repair is best or if any is required.


----------



## zaidaaquino (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with Lisa.  Also, per Medicare guidelines, "the E&M service may be prompted by the symptom or condition for which the procedure and/or service was provided.  _As such, different diagnoses are not required for reporting of the E&M services on the same date_."  

Zaida, CPC


----------



## Kiana (Oct 3, 2008)

As long as you append -25 to your E&M and document a significant and seperate dx other than the laceration dx.


----------

